# Making a Blind for my duck boat



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm in the middle of thinking up a blind for my 12ft duck boat. Anyone have any good pics of homemade duck blinds? or ways of makin a good one?

Thanks 
Gary


----------



## Loos802 (Oct 8, 2007)

Stay away from PVC it will break, I used conduit for my blind along with mat grass and zip ties to attach the grass, I bent the conduit to follow the gun wall of my boat. I then put a 90 bend at the front and at the back, I have a v hull boat with 1 handle in the front I placed the ends of both conduit in the front handle in the back I have a handle on each side of the baot where placed the back side of the condiut in each handle then I use a bungee cord at each 90 bend in the back of the boat so that the 90s pull against each other that holds the blind to gether no drilling.


----------

